

HOWTO cook the perfect steak - using a vacuum cleaner and a blowtorch - thenomad
http://www.kamikazecookery.com/films/2

======
thenomad
Chances are that you're not going to get enough heat from an oven to cause the
Maillard reactions to happen before the steak dries out - the conductivity of
the air just isn't high enough.

If you're worried about a blowtorch, though, you can sear the steak just as
effectively in a very hot frying pan.

------
ram1024
instead of a blowtorch i would use the oven broil setting.

who knows what kind of partially burned hydrocarbons you're blasting onto the
surface of that sucker with a blowtorch

